# Aladdin: Neuer Teaser-Trailer mit Will Smith als Dschinni



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Aladdin: Neuer Teaser-Trailer mit Will Smith als Dschinni* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aladdin: Neuer Teaser-Trailer mit Will Smith als Dschinni*


----------



## Firefox83 (11. Februar 2019)

Will Smith als Genie passt überhaupt nicht, sieht ja oberdämmlich aus. 

Ich hätte Dwayne Johnson oder Vin Diesel genommen.


----------



## BiJay (11. Februar 2019)

Jafar ist auch eine fragwürdige Besetzung. Der sieht so jung aus.


----------



## Casurin (11. Februar 2019)

Find ja nicht das das gut aussieht.


----------



## Bevier (11. Februar 2019)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Disney plötzlich anfängt, die ganzen Zeichentrick-Klassiker als Realfilm (mit ein wenig CGI) neu aufzulegen. Das zerstört für mich nur den Wert der Originale und wirkt einfach nur billig und nicht gekonnt.

Haben sie es so nötig und finden einfach keine guten Autoren mehr, dass das sein muss? Dann warte ich auf Basil der Mäusededektiv mit Elijah Woods in der Hauptrolle (ein weiterer abgehalfterter Schauspieler, der es mal wieder nötig hat, irgendwo groß aufzutreten)...


----------



## kruecke (11. Februar 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Disney plötzlich anfängt, die ganzen Zeichentrick-Klassiker als Realfilm (mit ein wenig CGI) neu aufzulegen. Das zerstört für mich nur den Wert der Originale und wirkt einfach nur billig und nicht gekonnt.
> 
> Haben sie es so nötig und finden einfach keine guten Autoren mehr, dass das sein muss? Dann warte ich auf Basil der Mäusededektiv mit Elijah Woods in der Hauptrolle (ein weiterer abgehalfterter Schauspieler, der es mal wieder nötig hat, irgendwo groß aufzutreten)...



Ich fand Dschungelbuch genial.

Wenn König der Löwen genauso gut wird, gerne noch mehr davon.
Nach 20-30 Jahren darf man gerne mal ein Remake bringen finde ich und bisher wurde ich nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## MilesMuridae (11. Februar 2019)

kruecke schrieb:


> Ich fand Dschungelbuch genial.
> 
> Wenn König der Löwen genauso gut wird, gerne noch mehr davon.
> Nach 20-30 Jahren darf man gerne mal ein Remake bringen finde ich und bisher wurde ich nicht enttäuscht.



Remakes, gerne, aber doch bitte nicht als Realfilme mit echten Schauspielern...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2019)

Sorry aber mit Onkel Will als Aladdin geht überhaupt nicht, gehen Disney die Ideen aus?


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Februar 2019)

Ich hab mich auf den Film echt gefreut....aber Will Smith geht ja mal garnicht.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. Februar 2019)

Es ist Rewind Time.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Februar 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Sorry aber mit Onkel Will als Aladdin geht überhaupt nicht, gehen Disney die Ideen aus?


Aladdin ist nicht der blaue Schlumpf aus der Lampe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Aladdin ist nicht der blaue Schlumpf aus der Lampe.



Als Papa Schlumpf würde er sich viel besser machen


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. Februar 2019)

Der Schauspieler, der Luke Cage dargestellt hat wäre optimal gewesen für die Rolle. Warum nimmt man da Will Smith und trimmt ihn auf moppelig und muskulös?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frEnzy (12. Februar 2019)

Ich mag Will Smith in Action Filmen und in flachen Comedy Streifen. Aber als Dschinni? Gerade der Dschinni aus dem Zeichentrickfilm lebte zu 100% von Robin Williams Leistung und Spontanität. Da kommt Will Smith nicht mal ansatzweise heran. Wie soll das funktionieren?

Generell halte ich wenig von den "Realfilm-Remakes" von Disney. Das Dschungelbuch fand ich z.B. grausam mies. Und dann noch diese Massen: 101 Dalmatiner, Alice im Wunderland (gleich 2 mal), Maleficient (demnächst noch ein zweiter Teil), Eliot, die Schöne und das Biest, Winnie Puuh, Mary Poppins, Dumbo, der König der Löwen, Mulan, Susi und Strolch, Peter Pan, Pinocchio, Arielle die Meerjungfrau, Schneewitchen,.. Ich weiß, teilweise sind das nur geplante Filme und stehen noch vor der Realisierung, aber ich finde diese Einfallslosigkeit und Repetetivität. Echt traurig  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Disney plötzlich anfängt, die ganzen Zeichentrick-Klassiker als Realfilm (mit ein wenig CGI) neu aufzulegen. Das zerstört für mich nur den Wert der Originale und wirkt einfach nur billig und nicht gekonnt.
> 
> Haben sie es so nötig und finden einfach keine guten Autoren mehr, dass das sein muss? Dann warte ich auf Basil der Mäusededektiv mit Elijah Woods in der Hauptrolle (ein weiterer abgehalfterter Schauspieler, der es mal wieder nötig hat, irgendwo groß aufzutreten)...



Finde ich leider auch.

Ich war etwas buff als ich gesehen habe zu was es bereits alles Trailer gibt.

Djini ist mit Will Smith leider eine komplette Fehlbesetzung........der Djini sieht grauenhaft aus....


----------



## Terracresta (13. Februar 2019)

Dies ist wiedermal ein gutes Beispiel, wieso man nicht auf bekannte Schauspieler setzen sollte. Ich sehe hier nicht einen Dschinn, sondern Will Smith.


----------



## seahawk (13. Februar 2019)

Jetzt wissen wir immerhin wie ein Kind von Schlumpfine und dem Prinz von Belair aussieht.


----------

